# Behaviour



## binks_stinks (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi all,
This is my first post here.
I have a 2 year old Hob who I love dearly. I give him 2-3 hours of play time/enrichment per day (or until he's tired!). I am also working on clicker training him to improve his quality of life further.
However. Despite all of the research I am doing, all of the practise I am putting in and the videos I am following to a tee, he's proving to be difficult!
He won't use his litter tray, despite as much litter training as I can get in. He digs at the carpet, no matter how or how often I tell him off (generally he just hisses at me (without puffing his tail or body, I hasten to add, so I think he's being defiant rather than aggressive) and carries on), the clicker training is falling on deaf ears even though I managed to charge the clicker.
He's very affectionate with me (unless he's in lively mode, when he just wants to play!) and I believe we have a strong bond. I love playing with him and I do so as much as possible, and he's really rather spoilt.
I just desperately want to train him to a manageable level so that I don't have to chase him around the house quite so much to make sure he's not breaking things or getting to places he shouldn't be, without breaking our bond. His hissing really upsets me as it makes me feel like he doesn't like me!
I'm probably being very overdramatic but I'm finding it so disheartening when I am trying so hard and getting nowhere! Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks in advance


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hiya & welcome to the forum 

Being a novice ferret owner myself, really sorry but I have no advice to give, but my little ferret also refuses to use a litter tray. She goes all around it but wont do anything in it. I've tried putting some of her stools and wet sawdust in the tray and cleaning up where she goes thoroughly - but she still hasnt used it. Its early days though as I have only had her for a couple of weeks. But I'll be very interested in any advice you receive for this. I'd also like to have a go at clicker training mine - so will watch this thread with interest. Good luck with your boy. I presume thats him on your avatar? He's a beauty!


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forums  
Ferrets prefer a large litter box that they can fit all four if their feet in, I've found that the best litter boxes are the deep cat litter boxes with a lid, I just take the lid off.
Have you tried sprinkling black pepper on the carpet, I've found it stops mine from digging, they don't like the smell and it makes them sneeze so they usually stop.
Some ferrets hiss when they play instead of dook, I have no idea why they do this, one of mine, Whisper will dook and hiss when she's playing so the hissing isn't really something to worry about unless he's puffing up or reversing when he hisses.


----------



## binks_stinks (Apr 26, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> Hiya & welcome to the forum
> 
> Being a novice ferret owner myself, really sorry but I have no advice to give, but my little ferret also refuses to use a litter tray. She goes all around it but wont do anything in it. I've tried putting some of her stools and wet sawdust in the tray and cleaning up where she goes thoroughly - but she still hasnt used it. Its early days though as I have only had her for a couple of weeks. But I'll be very interested in any advice you receive for this. I'd also like to have a go at clicker training mine - so will watch this thread with interest. Good luck with your boy. I presume thats him on your avatar? He's a beauty!


I've tried that too! I've tried all different types of litter box as well, he just poops around it! The only good thing is he seems to be getting used to going to the toilet in his house before he comes out to play (not foolproof yet, but it helps!) Is yours an indoor ferret?
Thanks for your reply- yes that's Binks in my avatar. He's a very handsome chap, it's lucky he's so cute...! 
Best of luck with yours. I'll be sure to update you on the clicker training and I'd love to hear how you get on!


----------



## binks_stinks (Apr 26, 2016)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums
> Ferrets prefer a large litter box that they can fit all four if their feet in, I've found that the best litter boxes are the deep cat litter boxes with a lid, I just take the lid off.
> Have you tried sprinkling black pepper on the carpet, I've found it stops mine from digging, they don't like the smell and it makes them sneeze so they usually stop.
> Some ferrets hiss when they play instead of dook, I have no idea why they do this, one of mine, Whisper will dook and hiss when she's playing so the hissing isn't really something to worry about unless he's puffing up or reversing when he hisses.


Thanks for your help! I've tried so many different types of litter tray, he's got a big one in his house now and I try to put him in it each time I see him about to go to the toilet but he just walks out and doesn't want to know! I do it over and over again but to no avail! Maybe I just need to keep persevering.
I will definitely try the black pepper, thank you!
Binks dooks a lot when we're playing (I love it, its the most fantastic little noise!) but he hates being told off! The only thing that seems to work is to tap him on his bottom (tap, not hit!) as it distracts him from doing it but thats when he hisses and then carries on! He doesn't puff up at all, he just backs off a little (which sometimes he does when playing, but generally just to get a run up at my feet!) Again, maybe perseverance is key. I'm also going to try a spray bottle with water to see if that works.
Thanks so much for your advice! It's greatly appreciated. I love how mischievous ferrets are, and his character is blooming. I just want to be able to get to a point where his mischief is manageable so he can have a bit more freedom to roam without me watching him constantly!


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

binks_stinks said:


> Thanks for your help! I've tried so many different types of litter tray, he's got a big one in his house now and I try to put him in it each time I see him about to go to the toilet but he just walks out and doesn't want to know! I do it over and over again but to no avail! Maybe I just need to keep persevering.
> I will definitely try the black pepper, thank you!
> Binks dooks a lot when we're playing (I love it, its the most fantastic little noise!) but he hates being told off! The only thing that seems to work is to tap him on his bottom (tap, not hit!) as it distracts him from doing it but thats when he hisses and then carries on! He doesn't puff up at all, he just backs off a little (which sometimes he does when playing, but generally just to get a run up at my feet!) Again, maybe perseverance is key. I'm also going to try a spray bottle with water to see if that works.
> Thanks so much for your advice! It's greatly appreciated. I love how mischievous ferrets are, and his character is blooming. I just want to be able to get to a point where his mischief is manageable so he can have a bit more freedom to roam without me watching him constantly!


With ferrets that are difficult to litter box train, try putting a litter box in each corner so he has to go in one of them, that should work to get him started with using the litter box.
Hehehehe that water spray idea might not work, I tried that with Willow and she just turned really playful and war dance away lol.................. It might work but there's a chance that he might like it and he'll start war dancing.


----------



## binks_stinks (Apr 26, 2016)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> With ferrets that are difficult to litter box train, try putting a litter box in each corner so he has to go in one of them, that should work to get him started with using the litter box.
> Hehehehe that water spray idea might not work, I tried that with Willow and she just turned really playful and war dance away lol.................. It might work but there's a chance that he might like it and he'll start war dancing.


That's what concerns me, he'll probably just think it's great fun! :Wacky
I'll just keep trying with the litter training as I can't get another litter box in his hutch without him losing loads of space until I extend it. It's more of an issue in the house, I guess if he poops outside I can just clean him out a couple of times a day. But finding puddles and presents on the carpet isn't ideal! :Wtf


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

binks_stinks said:


> I've tried that too! I've tried all different types of litter box as well, he just poops around it! The only good thing is he seems to be getting used to going to the toilet in his house before he comes out to play (not foolproof yet, but it helps!) Is yours an indoor ferret?
> Thanks for your reply- yes that's Binks in my avatar. He's a very handsome chap, it's lucky he's so cute...!
> Best of luck with yours. I'll be sure to update you on the clicker training and I'd love to hear how you get on!


I've only had her two weeks & I'm already on my 2nd litter box:Hilarious I initially got a high sided corner one, now we have a high sided square one! No my ferret isn't an indoor one she lives in the shed. We couldn't keep her in the house even if we wanted to because of our huskies - she wouldn't be safe!:Nailbiting We put them in the pen when we have her indoors ( she doesn't use her litter tray inside either! lol).

Binks is gorgeous. Is he your first ferret? Best of luck with him & thank you for your best wishes with mine


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

It's healthier for them to live outside, that way they get all the natural darkness they need, without that they have more of a chance of developing adrenal disease. That's one of the reasons why the number of adrenal cases in the UK is lower than in the US, because most of us here keep them outdoors and not indoors like they do in the US.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> It's healthier for them to live outside, that way they get all the natural darkness they need, without that they have more of a chance of developing adrenal disease. That's one of the reasons why the number of adrenal cases in the UK is lower than in the US, because most of us here keep them outdoors and not indoors like they do in the US.


Wow thank you for this. I was feeling a bit guilty that she could never be a house ferret - I don't feel guilty anymore. I've ordered two ferret books (real bargains off ebay). I really must educate myself on these fascinating little animals now I'm officially a ferret owner lol.
.


----------



## binks_stinks (Apr 26, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> I've only had her two weeks & I'm already on my 2nd litter box:Hilarious I initially got a high sided corner one, now we have a high sided square one! No my ferret isn't an indoor one she lives in the shed. We couldn't keep her in the house even if we wanted to because of our huskies - she wouldn't be safe!:Nailbiting We put them in the pen when we have her indoors ( she doesn't use her litter tray inside either! lol).
> 
> Binks is gorgeous. Is he your first ferret? Best of luck with him & thank you for your best wishes with mine


Oh thank you  He is rather handsome if I do say so myself!
He is indeed my first ferret. He lives outside too, but comes in to play.
I've started using his corner litter tray as a dig pit in his hutch- just put some soil in there from the garden so he can have a play in it! He still won't use a tray but I've started putting Verdo (a type of horse bedding) in his toilet corner. I highly recommend it- it doesn't have any effect on their respiratory system, only needs stop checking once a day and makes cleaning so much easier! Worth investing. It's not cheap (but do shop around as some places will rip you off) but comes in a 15kg bag which will last a long time!
Inside we put newspaper down in his toilet corners and he's happy to poop and pee on there! Once again, it makes keeping things clean much easier!
How are you getting on with your little girl? What's her name? And how does she get on living alone? x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

binks_stinks said:


> Oh thank you  He is rather handsome if I do say so myself!
> He is indeed my first ferret. He lives outside too, but comes in to play.
> I've started using his corner litter tray as a dig pit in his hutch- just put some soil in there from the garden so he can have a play in it! He still won't use a tray but I've started putting Verdo (a type of horse bedding) in his toilet corner. I highly recommend it- it doesn't have any effect on their respiratory system, only needs stop checking once a day and makes cleaning so much easier! Worth investing. It's not cheap (but do shop around as some places will rip you off) but comes in a 15kg bag which will last a long time!
> Inside we put newspaper down in his toilet corners and he's happy to poop and pee on there! Once again, it makes keeping things clean much easier!
> How are you getting on with your little girl? What's her name? And how does she get on living alone? x


Thanks for sharing your ideas & tips. I've just had a google at verdo. I'd never heard of it before, it sounds good! With the added bonus it is FSC approved. I will definitely look into getting some of this, thank you . When I used to have my little rodent rescue I used aubiose. Another type of horse bedding. We have a good local stockist, so I bet they also stock verdo.

We're getting on great with her thanks . We call her Loki lol Not very feminine but she doesn't seem to mind lol. We have got her a companion but we darent leave them alone together yet. We are still at the introduction stage & taking it slowly because she doesn't seem to keen on him ragging her about! I think its all normal ferret behaviour but it looks so violent & she looks so miserable when he grabs her. She keeps hissing at him. So tbh she seems fine living alone but I really hope these two will find their pecking order and be friends because the new ferret (Jango) seems to need the companionship of other ferrets more than Loki. And I really dont want to have to find another companion for him!:Hilarious (that is never going to happen lol)


----------



## binks_stinks (Apr 26, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> Thanks for sharing your ideas & tips. I've just had a google at verdo. I'd never heard of it before, it sounds good! With the added bonus it is FSC approved. I will definitely look into getting some of this, thank you . When I used to have my little rodent rescue I used aubiose. Another type of horse bedding. We have a good local stockist, so I bet they also stock verdo.
> 
> We're getting on great with her thanks . We call her Loki lol Not very feminine but she doesn't seem to mind lol. We have got her a companion but we darent leave them alone together yet. We are still at the introduction stage & taking it slowly because she doesn't seem to keen on him ragging her about! I think its all normal ferret behaviour but it looks so violent & she looks so miserable when he grabs her. She keeps hissing at him. So tbh she seems fine living alone but I really hope these two will find their pecking order and be friends because the new ferret (Jango) seems to need the companionship of other ferrets more than Loki. And I really dont want to have to find another companion for him!:Hilarious (that is never going to happen lol)


Its really good stuff and it lasts a long time!

Loki is a fab name (I'm a big fan of the series Vikings!) Is your new boy castrated? Even if he's been vasectomised he'll be a bit ferocious in the bedroom area..! I always worry about Binks being on his own but he has a lot of interaction with myself and my family and he seems happy enough so I'm hoping he's ok with it. I guess its just the general rule that ferrets should be kept together that's in the back of my mind but I don't know how stringent this is! 
Welllllll you say you won't get another one.. But.. Never say never!! :Joyful x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

binks_stinks said:


> Its really good stuff and it lasts a long time!
> 
> Loki is a fab name (I'm a big fan of the series Vikings!) Is your new boy castrated? Even if he's been vasectomised he'll be a bit ferocious in the bedroom area..! I always worry about Binks being on his own but he has a lot of interaction with myself and my family and he seems happy enough so I'm hoping he's ok with it. I guess its just the general rule that ferrets should be kept together that's in the back of my mind but I don't know how stringent this is!
> Welllllll you say you won't get another one.. But.. Never say never!! :Joyful x


hahaa Never! Hope I don't end up eating my words

Thank you. We thought Loki suited her because of her mischievousness, but now we have Jango to compare her to the name would be far more appropriate for him! He is, quite literally, into everything lol Jango is neutered, which I'm very pleased about & we're going to get Loki spayed in a few weeks time. So no more seasons for her. Only having had ferrets for a few short weeks my experience of them is very limited & I too was worried about Loki being on her own. When this free to good home neutered ferret was advertised in my area & it seemed the perfect solution. I'm pretty sure though (at the moment), Loki is quite happy with just human companionship. She definitely prefers interacting with us than she does Jango thats for sure lol


----------

